# Travelin' with ABT's



## Uncle Al (Aug 26, 2005)

Anyone have suggestions on how to bring ABT's to a party. I have to cook (smoke) them at home since cooking at the party is out. I can re-heat, any ideas on how?

Thanks 

Al


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 26, 2005)

I've re-heated them under the broiler in the oven. You have to keep an eye on them so they don't burn.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 26, 2005)

Am I the only one here who cooks the ABT's on the grill vs. smoking?


----------



## Griff (Aug 26, 2005)

Larry

I grill 'em on the kettle but with smoke.

Griff


----------



## Greg Rempe (Aug 26, 2005)

Larry, I do mine on my Silver B...works fine for me! :!:


----------



## Uncle Al (Aug 27, 2005)

Thanks Guys,

I thought smoke was a requirement for the recipe. I guess not, so...on the gasser they'll go.

Al


----------



## DaleP (Aug 27, 2005)

I like em both ways but smoked is my favorite. Just not too much smoke.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Aug 27, 2005)

Uncle Al said:
			
		

> Thanks Guys,
> 
> I thought smoke was a requirement for the recipe. I guess not, so...on the gasser they'll go.
> 
> Al




Is there grill access at the party?  Might get that extra _*WOW *_if they see you cook them... =P~


----------



## Finney (Aug 27, 2005)

Rempe has a point there. _finally_

I do them on the grill also.
Reheat in oven, on grill, or I have even reheated in the microwave (at work).


----------



## john pen (Sep 6, 2005)

I smoke em...and I find that they are just as good, if not better served cold !


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 6, 2005)

I've always grilled them too, I'll try them on the smoker next time.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 6, 2005)

I've kettled with smoke, and grilled.  And ovened one time.  I like the kettle with a chunk of hickory or cherry.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 6, 2005)

goat said:
			
		

> I don't know how many you are cooking, but I cook mine on a grill and sometimes use my weed burner to speed the process along.
> 
> goat



 

Actually I've used my weed burner to sear my steaks sometimes.


----------



## Uncle Al (Sep 6, 2005)

I ended up doing them twice this weekend.  Both times on the WSM with 1 chunk of apple wood,  temp @ 300° for 1 hr.  I made some with jalapenos and put crushed pineapple and jack cheese in the creamcheese, they were great.

The second batch were in habaneros and hungarian wax peppers with sauced PP in the cheese... they were spectacular.

I just re-heated in the oven @ 325° for 15 mins.

Al


----------



## Uncle Al (Sep 6, 2005)

Smokehouse said:
			
		

> Uncle Al said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pulled pork with BBQ sauce

Al


----------



## john pen (Sep 7, 2005)

I can do about 80 at a time in the smoker....


----------

